# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Tubimi në Rrëshen: Mirditorët pro rikthimit të Mirditës në kufijtë e saj natyralë

## Reschen

*Rrëshen. Tubim për ribashkimin e Mirditës në kufinjtë natyrale të saj*. 

Drejtuesit e disa prej komunave që aktualisht u përkasin qarqeve të Shkodrës, Lezhës, Dibrës dhe Matit firmosin projektin per bashkimin me Mirditën. Merr pjese deputeti Ndue Shpani, dhe shumë drejtues të tjerë rajonalë.
Mirditë. Nëse do të vizitosh shumë nga ekstremet e disa rretheve që kufizohen me Mirditën, do të konstatosh lehtësisht veshjen karakteristike të grave mirditore, por edhe dialektin, besimin fetar e shumë prej dokeve e zakoneve të tjera të vetë Mirditës gjeografike. Një konstatues i pavëmendshëm mund të mendojë se një ndikim i tillë i mirditasve në rrethe të tjera mund të ketë ardhur prej afërsisë e bashkëpunimit të Mirditës me zona kufitare rreth saj. Por në të vërtetë nuk është kështu. 
Por nga ato që përcjellin arkivat apo edhe shënime të kronikanëve të kohës, mund të konstatosh se deri në vitin 1945 Mirdita ka qenë në një territor shumë më të gjerë nga sa është sot. Në cilëndo prej arkivave me dokumente të kohës, vëren se Vigu që sot është i Shkodrës ka qenë tokë e mirditasve dhe banorët e saj po të tillë. Gjithashtu, krahina të tëra si Uraka, Bazi, Shkopeti etj., që aktualisht gjenden nën juridiksionin e Matit, janë me mirditas dhe trevë safi mirditore. Pa pjesë nuk ka mbetur edhe Lezha, e cila jo vetëm ka pushtuar malet me gështenja masive të Molungut deri në afërsi të Rrasfikut, por ushtron prej 50 vitesh sovranitetin e saj të padrejtë në shumë komuna, të cilat përbëhen nga Kalori, Ungrej etj. Po ashtu, edhe Puka vijon të mbajë pjesë mirditase si Gjegjani, Gojani, Rrasi, deri në afërsi të Fushë-Arrësit.
Një çudi më vete përbën krahina e Fanit, e cila përbën një pjesë të konsiderueshme të Mirditës. Si shumë zona të tjera, edhe kjo kaloi nën juridiksionin e Kukësit. Për rreth dy dekada me radhë, kjo zonë u qeveris nga Kukësi, por nuk dihet se për çfarë arsyeje kjo ju bashkëngjit sërish Mirditës. Për një fakt të tillë, ndonëse dihet nga të gjithë, pak kush apo askush nuk ka guxuar të flasë hapur, edhe pas vitit 91 kur mori fund diktatura, e cila prodhoi një situatë të tillë për Mirditën. Në fillim të viteve 90 sikur u fol për këtë çështje, por më së shumti për konsum politik, ndërsa nuk u mor asnjë masë administrative për të rregulluar këtë padrejtësi, e cila ndonëse në miniaturë i ngjan faktit, sipas të cilit vetë kombit shqiptar ju rezervua një fat i tillë, duke i ndarë pjesë të rëndësishme të saj në pesë shtete të tjera që e qarkojnë atë. Përse ndodhi një veprim i tillë...........?

                              Në Rrëshen nisma e parë serioze!

 Duke e konsideruar padrejtësi të kohës, një grup nismëtarësh kanë ndërmarrë iniciativën për ribashkimin e të gjithë trevave mirditase në një nënprefekturë të vetme. Grupi iniciator përbëhet nga ish-deputeti z. Luigj Gjoka, një ish i burgosur politik Zef Përpjetri, si dhe Filip Gjomarkaj, pinjoll i derës së kapedanit të Mirditës.
Ata prej disa muajsh kanë punuar në grup për ribashkimin e Mirditës, ndërkohë që intensiteti i punës është shënuar pas takimit me kryeminstrin Sali Berisha, i cili ka dhënë mbështetjen e tij. 
Takimi kryesor u zhvillua në sallën e qëndrës kulturore të Mirditës, ku edhe morën pjesë deputeti i Kuvëndit z. Ndue Shpani, kryetari i Qarkut Lezhë z. Bardh Rica, Kryetari i Komunës së Vaut Dejës Shkodër z. Gjon Marku, Ded Përshpali nënprefekt i Pukës, Ndue Cara kryetari i komunës së Gjegjanit Pukë, Pal Çoku kryetari i komunës Ulzës Burrel, Arben Doçi kryetar i komunës Zejmen në Lezhë, Mark Ruçi kryetar i Bashkisë Rubik, Aleksandër Lala kryetar i komunës Orosh, etj.
Ky takim është hapur dhe moderuar nga Gjon Dedaj, kryetari i Bashkisë Rrëshen, ndërkohë që ish deputeti Luigj Gjoka në cilësinë organizatorit tha se jemi të mendimit se një nismë e tillë korrigjon një padrejtësi të madhe, por gjithësesi ne nuk po diktojmë, por po i paraprijmë një projekti qeveritar që do të startojë pas pak kohësh. Ndërkohë që Filip Gjomarrkaj tha se që në fëmijëri, në burg a interrnim, jemi mbrujtur me dashuri për Mirditën dhe mirditorët, dhe tentativa për ta ribashkuar Mirditën i shërben një qëllimi të tillë. 
Më gjatë ka folur Zef Përpjetri (Ndoci) i cili gjithë jetën e ka kaluar në burgje dhe inetrnime. Ai tha se me shumë mirditas të tjerë mblidheshim në burg, ku edhe diskutonim për Mirditën. Shpesh herë thonim: A do të vijë ajo ditë që në Mirditë të bëheshin sërish kuvende?. Ne besonim se PO, por fatkeqësisht shumë prej tyre sot nuk janë gjallë për të ndhmuar në këtë proces. Ai vuri në dukje se tashmë Mirdita ka një armatë të tërë intelektualësh për dhe dy dhurata të çmuara, siç janë Katedralja dhe rruga e re Durrës-Kukës. Ndërsa Kryetari i Qarkut Bardh Rica evidentoi faktin se një rast i tillë ishte ezauruar edhe në rrethin e Kurbinit, ndërkohë që këmbënguli në një nismë të tillë, duke ofruar të gjithë mbështetjen e tij dhe të institucionit. Në mbështetje të tij dhe të kësaj nisme janë shprehur të gjithë drejtuesit e njësive vendore që përkasin rretheve si Shkodra, Puka, Mati dhe Lezha. Një nismë të tillë e kanë mirpritur edhe kryetari i komunës së Oroshit z. Aleksandër Lala, i cili tha se sjell përshëndetjet e zemrës së Mirditës, siç është Oroshi, ndërkohë që Mark Ruçi kryetari i Bashkisë Rubik duke ofruar gjithë mbështejen e tij, tha se një nismë e tillë kërkon vëmendje dhe përkushtim, pasi kërkon kohë dhe durim. Edhe znj. Marie Biba ish  kryetare e Bashkisë Rrëshen tha se e përkrah këtë ide në të mirë të Mirditës dhe zhvillimit të saj. Diskutantë të tjerë nga salla kanë përshëndetur dhe falenderuar iniciatorët, ndërkohë që kanë evidentuar faktin se kjo ishte disi e vonuar.
Në fund të gjithë të pranishmit kanë firmosur një peticion ku i bëhet thirrje qeverisë për të mbështetur këtë nisme, e cila sipas organizatorëve do të rrikthejë Mirditën ne kufinjtë e saj natyrale.

Aleksandër Ndoja  
Burimi www.bashkiarreshen.com

----------


## Reschen

Shpresoj qe ky takim qe eshte zhvilluar ne qytetin e Rreshenit te jete i mjaftueshem per ta,  per tu shfryre ne kete periudhe te gjate tranzicioni, ne menyre qe mirditasit duhet te kuptojne se duhet te evolojne pa ju rikthyer ideve te se kaluares.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Po shoqja Gjela,

cka mendimi kishte?

----------


## Reschen

Per shoqen Gjela nuk e di mendimin e saj  se me duket nuk ka marre pjese ne kete tubim, ndersa zonja Marie Biba thote se e perkrah kete ide.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

kur u bo zonje maria?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> [B] Në cilëndo prej arkivave me dokumente të kohës, *vëren se Vigu që sot është i Shkodrës* ka qenë tokë e mirditasve dhe banorët e saj po të tillë. 
> Aleksandër Ndoja  
> Burimi www.bashkiarreshen.com


epo kto herojte e vigut, qe kishin zone qendren e Shkodres, paskan qene jabanxhi aty,

mire paska bo keshilli bashkiak qe i ka cu tek plehrat....

----------


## Duaje Siveten

keto komente qe po shoh me siper deftojne se sa pak interes paska per te njohur trevat Shqiptare; perpos kesaj, shpotia ekzibicioniste e keqeson me tej kete gjendje ...

por qe te kthehemi tek Mirdita, ajo eshte treve e famshme ... ka traditat e saja, ne veçanti kulturore ...perben nje entitet kulturor, teper i pasur ...

nuk i njoh qellimet dhe programin e korifejve per rikthimin e Mirdites ne kufijte e saj "natyrore", por nje gje eshte e qarte: pushteti vendor, per nga detirat e pergjegjesite, e ka me kollaj dhe i ploteson ato me mire kur kufiri administrativ perkon me ate kulturor ...

qe thoni yve, Mirdita, ashtu si disa zona e treva te tjera si Laberia, Martaneshi, etj,   perbejne ate qe konvencionalisht quhet HEARTLAND i Shqiperise "natyrore" ...

keshtu pra, te dashurit e mi ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

DUJSIVS,

 :ngerdheshje: 

QENKE VERTETE GJELABIBIST  :shkelje syri: 

 :perqeshje:

----------


## Duaje Siveten

xhu bre, 

gjela biba i perket shekllit xixa ... mos je dhe tina bre e asaj sere ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

une ehe,

qashtu jom,

hajt se nan gjela te ka gjan dujsivs,

ne kurbnesh ka per te qu, per 20 vjet.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> une ehe,
> 
> qashtu jom,
> 
> hajt se nan gjela te ka gjan dujsivs,
> 
> ne kurbnesh ka per te qu, per 20 vjet.


shka ke, bre xhuxh,

a e ke pri meje, alergji prej mirdite, nostalgji gjelabibe, apo si e ke hallin?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> shka ke, bre xhuxh,
> 
> a e ke pri meje, alergji prej mirdite, nostalgji gjelabibe, apo si e ke hallin?


un asigjo,

po ti bere hartim gjelabibist.

pa i kerku falje atyre qe i futen poshte ne dhe, marite, gjelat, rikat dhe bibat,

smund te thone llaf per mirditen se qene ato qe e ndane dhe e prene...

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> un asigjo,
> 
> po ti bere hartim gjelabibist.
> 
> pa i kerku falje atyre qe i futen poshte ne dhe, marite, gjelat, rikat dhe bibat,
> 
> smund te thone llaf per mirditen se qene ato qe e ndane dhe e prene...


hartim gjelabibist?! ku e shef bre ate? ku e kam gabim xhanem ... aj pal vata asht kon mirditor, apo pukjan, apo malsor, apo ... ?

sa per marite, gjelat, rika e biba, ne rast se e njef ndopak historine e Mirdites, do ta shofish qarte se ato jane instrumente drane-truthartuara, jane te proselituara prej diktatures, makines shtypese punisto-enveriste, me sens anti-mirditor prej çlirimtareve te zones se pare apo te peste omperative ... 

xhu, ke qene ndonjehere ne Mirdite?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> keto komente qe po shoh me siper deftojne se sa pak interes paska per te njohur trevat Shqiptare; perpos kesaj, shpotia ekzibicioniste e keqeson me tej kete gjendje ...
> 
> ...


dujsivs,

ktu me ke i kishe kto llafet?

dhe hartimi vazhdon tek pjesa qe skam cituar,....

mirdita o nji vend i shkrete, me shkembinj vullkanike bazike ku smbin asgje gati, dhe ku mire pula po as dhija s'han asgje,....pervec gureve dhe piritit.

apo i kishe ato llafe per pune e Vigut? dhe herojve qe zaptuan vendin e fishtes apo karamahmutit?

qashtu dujvsi,

----------


## alibaba

Gjithkund në trojet shqiptare krahinat tradicionale janë shkatërruar si pasojë e ndarjes në prefektura e komuna sipas tekeve të byrokratëve pedofilë.

Krahinat tradicionale janë krijuar nga populli, nga një dituri shekullore, për shekuj rresht.
Ndarja në prefektura e komuna është bërë për disa ditë, duke u bazuar në fantazinë e byrokratëve feudalë e më pas atyre komunistë.

Më e mençur një punë e cila është menduar për 500 a më shumë vite, apo një punë që është menduar për disa ditë?

Ndarja e Mirditës në disa prefektura është plotësisht 200% identik me ndarjen e kombit shqiptar në 6 shtete.

Sepse krahina tradicionale është troll etnik kombëtar në miniaturë, sikurse prefektura është shtet në miniaturë.

Një zhvillim ekonomik, shoqëror dhe kulturor, kombi shqiptar do t'a ketë atëherë kur shteti e kombi bëhen një dhe gjithashtu krahina popullore e prefektura zyrtare bëhen një.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

> dujsivs,
> 
> ktu me ke i kishe kto llafet?
> 
> dhe hartimi vazhdon tek pjesa qe skam cituar,....
> 
> mirdita o nji vend i shkrete, me shkembinj vullkanike bazike ku smbin asgje gati, dhe ku mire pula po as dhija s'han asgje,....pervec gureve dhe piritit.
> 
> apo i kishe ato llafe per pune e Vigut? dhe herojve qe zaptuan vendin e fishtes apo karamahmutit?
> ...


tani ti mer çun gush-pullum, po e shof se e ke da mendjen me u ba rrot-star ...

dhe ja pse ... me ato qe shkruan ...

ti nuk din te lesh te vdekurit me te vdekurit, e te gjallet me te gjallet ...

gjetja jote se mirdita qenka nje vend i shkrete etj, verteton me se miri ate çka shkrova me lart; gjithashtu paske njohuri te cekta dhe selektive ... 

frymezimi yt eshte jo per tu patur zili ... veçanerisht vesi i kundershtimit vend e pa vend ...

me fal se po te flas me keto terma, po nganjehere heshtja nuk i thote te gjitha ...

----------


## Reschen

Citoj me shkronja te zeza Alibaben

*Gjithkund në trojet shqiptare krahinat tradicionale janë shkatërruar si pasojë e ndarjes në prefektura e komuna sipas tekeve të byrokratëve pedofilë.
Krahinat tradicionale janë krijuar nga populli, nga një dituri shekullore, për shekuj rresht.
Ndarja në prefektura e komuna është bërë për disa ditë, duke u bazuar në fantazinë e byrokratëve feudalë e më pas atyre komunistë.
Më e mençur një punë e cila është menduar për 500 a më shumë vite, apo një punë që është menduar për disa ditë?*

Nje sistem te ngjashem i ndarjes ne shume prefektura te nje vendi ka dhe eshte edhe mbreteria e Suedise. Ajo ka 23 prefektura dhe deri me tash nuk jane degjuar se ka probleme me kete lloj administrimi. Ndoshta Shqiperia ka kopjuar nje stil perendimor evropian te administrimit te vendit te ngjashem dhe te cilin mund ta kene edhe vende te tjera ne Europe gje per te cilen dikush nga anetaret ne forum qe banon ne nje vend tjeter te Europes mund te na e shpjegoje.

----------


## Reschen

> epo kto herojte e vigut, qe kishin zone qendren e Shkodres, paskan qene jabanxhi aty,
> 
> mire paska bo keshilli bashkiak qe i ka cu tek plehrat....


Per te shkulur eshte kollaj pasi edhe ne Rreshen u hoq apo u shkul monumenti i kater heroinave dhe busti i Pal Melyshit <---rasti i ketij te fundit eshte vene ne diskutim ne baze te disa fakteve dhe te afermeve te tij tani vone, se ai nuk ka qene bashkepunetor i sigurimit te shtetit sikur e nxori Mehmet Shehu dhe e beri hero ne periudhen 45 vjecare totalitare te cilen presidenti aktual Bamir Topi (ne nje takim ne lidhje me lakimin qe i eshte bere ne media heroit kombetar Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbeu) e ka quajtur ate periudhe 45 vjecare *diktature demokratike*

----------


## flory80

Sistemi i administrimit të krahinave të ndryshme të vëndit e ka kërkuar që të ndahen në zona administrative shumë krahina që kanë qënë për shekuj bashk.
Por dihet që në gjithë botën këto janë fenomene të zakonshme, dhe nuk përbëjnë problem, përveç rasteve kur banorët e një zone i kanë tokat dhe pronat në një rreth tjetër dhe këto krijojnë vështirësi, Po të shohësh hartën e SHBA-ve do të shikoni që pjesa dërrmuese e shteteve janë të ndarë me vija të drejta, dhe po ashtu contetë apo komunat brënda një shteti janë po ashtu të ndara me vija të drejta për arsyen e thjeshtë të administrimit.
Me gjithë atë unë e kuptoj shqetësimin e Mirditorëve që kanë ngelur jashtë rrethit të Mirditës kur ata kanë të njëjtat zakone dhe tradita, të njëjtat veshje dhe folklor por janë të detyruar të jenë pjesë e një rrethi tjetër...

----------


## alibaba

Pak e tepërt që e krahason Mirditën shekullore, me ca koloni jenkish. SHBA ndahet me vija të drejta se fillimisht ka pasur popullësi të rrallë.

----------

